# Bush kicks ass



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

Bush kicks ass.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't you mean he LIKES ass? ???


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

NO it means Bush needs a million man Army to kick ass! :laughlong:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no bush "kisses ass"


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"no bush "kisses ass""

Shhhhhhhh are you CIA? That is supposed to be top secret!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Well Bush doesn't keep it too quiet.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Well Bush doesn't keep it too quiet" Wonder if its trimmed?

oo:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

he has several gardeners


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bush loves dick :laughlong:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Most bush do :







:


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

It doesn't matter if I like him or not, which I don't.

Could sombody tell me how you can cut taxes and support a war at the same time? Oh! I know! It's all that money we'll make from the oil we're going to steal.

Don't want a heated debate so this will be my only post on this topic. This is a P forum anyway and my P's could care less what Bush does!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"This is a P forum anyway" NO this is the lounge! Besides who gives a f*ck what you think anyway?







:laugh: :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Shut up fishman2!
I care what razorlips has to say, he is my hero


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn, living on that isle has effected your pee-sized English brain


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

But didn't you know?
He can kill mice without touching them.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"But didn't you know?
He can kill mice without touching them."

Wonder what his love life is like then?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Well it makes me want him, that I can tell you


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

just so you know, I'm NOT that way








I was only jokeing :rasp:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Innes Posted on Jan. 28 2003,20:48
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
just so you know, I'm NOT that way 
I was only jokeing 
Innes Posted on Jan. 28 2003,20:46
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well it makes me want him, that I can tell you"

yah right LOL! I'll let you hang yourself with that one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

english people??????????


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Vegetarianism does that you know  :rasp:


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Innes...a vegetarian and gay. Next thing you know he'll tell us he's a republican!

Now you didn't really think this was my last post did you fishman2?

Fishman2 get off your knees. It gets Innes all worked up and then he won't shut the f*ck up!







:rockin: :rockin:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am not gay!


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah right!!! Now pull that cucumber out of your ass!

Just give you sh*t man!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

only at night


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

did really see that? ???
I thought I turned my webcam off!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no but fishman told me about


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, that figures, he was there





















oh2:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

What are you laughing at? You was the star attaction, keeping thePACK occupied all night, with Razorlips sucking away (now you know the real meaning of the handle!). :laughlong: Videos of this show will be available soon, only $19.99 plus $4.99 shipping. Contact Xenon for advanced orders!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

all procedes go straight to me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought his speech was awesome and I heard exactly what I wanted to hear. All you commie bastards on this site can eat it. your just mad this man has both houses of the Congress behind him and there is nothing you liberals can do about it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think Bush is a simple- and narrow-minded bastard that should have paid more attention at school (would be very good for his vocabulary  ). But that's just my opinion...

But at least your president doesn't look like a frickin' movie star, like mine does.










Well, movie star...... :laughlong: It's more like a grown-up version of Harry Potter...







And that's _my_ president, sight


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cant believe you guys are bashing Bush. He is doing a great job for America and NOBODY could of handled 9/11 like he did.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon,
I'm not against America, Americans or the American way of life or anything, but I simply don't like Bush. I think he's dangerous (note: not dangerous as in Bin Laden or Saddam), but I hardly think he understands what might be the consequences of starting a war in the Gulf region...
I fully understand what a hard time the Americans had after the 9/11 events, and I fully respect you wanting to get even with those responsable (and I know it's easy talking when something horrible like 9/11 didn't happen to my own country), but I don't agree with Bush's way of reasoning. The starting point of your judicial system is: "One is innocent until proven guilty". Why does this not apply to the Iraqi case: Bush, nor anyone from his administration can (or wants to) proof Saddam has weapons of mass destruction.

Again, I didn't mean to ruffle your feathers, or any American's for that matter, but I think you also have to respect many Europeans have a different opinion on this matter...

No hard feelings, though









Damn, I said to myself never to engage in political threads ever again after some heated debates on pfish, but I just can't resist...


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

I believe the we need to do something with Iraq. There is no question that the state of affairs in Iraq is deplorable. Women and children are tortured and nobody has the freedom all of us enjoy to speak their minds freely without the fear of retaliation by the government. And honestly, there is no government, there is only Saddam. Saddam tortures and murders anyone who opposes him or speaks out against him or his regime. This is clearly shown in the results of the Iraqi "election" where Saddam received 100.000000% of the vote. There was not a single vote cast against him. Besdies the way the country is run internally, Saddam is a threat to the world. Am I the only one who remembers a few years back when Saddam just decided to invade another country? Also, when the US kicked his ass out of Kuwaitt all he did was set fires to oil wells and cause a major environmental catastrophe. Saddam ran with his tail between his legs then, and complied with world demands to buy time. At the start of the gulf war it is well documented that he was very close to having nukes, and had plenty of chemical and biological weapons that he is more than willinig to use. He lost them in the gulf war and is building his weapons back up. Saddam has proven from his past actions that he will push and push and push until someone knoocks him down. Then he slowly starts rebuilding and resumes pushing. This time he has run his course and I am glad to see a president that is drawing a line and excepting no crap from him. You Europeans who bad mouth any US actions against Saddam didn't seem to mind us helping stopping another dictator that was bullying back in the 40's. These are just my thoughts.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wait until Colin Powell gives his breif to the UN. That is when the "proof" you seek will come out!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree something has to be done about Iraq. Even though the US-government hasn't presented any proof yet, I too believe Saddam and his evil henchmen have something (probably even a lot of things) to hide... Also, his regime and treatment of its own civilians (just think of the usage of chemical weapons against the Kurds and other minorities) cannot be accepted. And I realise going through the UN and with the blessing of the European allies will take an aweful long time, but in my opinion it has to be done like that.
I mean, the US, no matter how much they're criticized, are some sort of a world wide role model to many countries, and that's exactly where the problem lies. When the US decides to attack Iraq unilaterally and without approval of the UN and their allies, who will ever again have the right to criticize another country when it decides to attack its neighbours? The US won't, that's for sure!
And another troubling aspect: no-one can predict how the other Arab countries and global terrorist orgnizations will react once an attack is started. It could, I repeat _could_ have unimaginable consequences, even more because the attack will take place in an already very volatile region...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so thats why fishman said that vegatarians taste funny


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I cant believe you guys are bashing Bush. He is doing a great job for America and NOBODY could of handled 9/11 like he did.


I don't agree he is doing a great job for america, he has nearly started another war! - how is that a good job?
and as for september 11th - well that was an attack in response to him trying to be president of the world, not just the USA.
When will you Americans realise you are not the worlds leaders!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I thought his speech was awesome and I heard exactly what I wanted to hear."

Cause he told you what you wanted to hear LOL! He's a politician. Both republicans and democrats are leopards with and without spots, but leopards anyway.

f*ck'em all.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

BUT I WILL DEFEND AMERICA should Saddam come here. Don't want him trying to take away my beat up old truck. Oregon is bad enough trying to do that LOL


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, Saddam only wants to get one over on the USA so that he can have your truck!
A likely story. ???


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Death to taxes, we just killed the newest one (measure 28) yesterday. They wanted more money. Hell, they want to put a mileage gauge to record what miles we travel to make a charge per mile. You think Saddam can be any worse? ???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to be honest it is a hard comtest between Bush and Saddam!
I can't decide which I hate more.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't hate either of them, just equally :







:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Commi bastards. Isn't that the truth!!!

All you liberal bastards could have prevent 9/11 if your President Clinton would have showed his balls to bin laden the first time instead of Monica. You president was a ball-less wonder when it comes to politics. He can speak but you didn't do sh*t when it came to this country. 1993 was the first attempt to blow up the WTC and he did do sh*t about it. Besides the point I hear all you liberals saying that the president sucks, well WTF did Sen. Daschel do? Nothing. He has the Senate Leader and all he did was complain. No wonder America told you liberals to get the f*ck out of my house.









BTW, for all my European friends, socialism is almost communism. Which means it sucks and will fail.

Like I said before Europeans have made Stupid Americans think this is about Bush's oil, when in actuality its about Europe getting their oil supply cut from the Food for Oil program through Iraq! I already figured you social bastards out, can't hide nothing from this educated, non-hippie, modern conservative.

SMTT

If any of you take offense I will send my "Demon of Hell" after you (MARCO)


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

fishman2 said:


> They wanted more money. Hell, they want to put a mileage gauge to record what miles we travel to make a charge per mile. You think Saddam can be any worse? ???


Well, if you spoke out against a policy or belief of Sadam in Iraq, he'll just have his guards take you outback and shoot you. In the US you get the opportunity to defeat the measure. Yeah, I can see how those two options are about equal.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I got a better idea, why don't we just put Bush and Saddam in a ring and let them sort it out to avoid American, Canadian, and English blood? Besides, I'm not a liberal, I'm an Independant!















"In the US you get the opportunity to defeat the measure."

Wrong, because later down the road they take back in court and the courts shove measures down our throat, that is the American way! :







:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I already figured you social bastards out, can't hide nothing from this educated, non-hippie, modern conservative."

Have you seen your doctor lately? :look:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Last thing I need to see is a Doctor. My metal health is just fine


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I was thinking more of a laxative. Your talking a bunch of sh*t!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hehe, laxative :laughlong:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And SMTT, because I'm not supporting Bush and his narrowminded clique doesn't mean I'm a "communist bastard"!
Suppose it *was* true (everyone disliking Bush a commie), 95% of the world's population would be communist. Frightening thought, eh?







That would mean the US has lost the Cold War after all......


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Laxative!!! That's it!!! We'll send a giant laxative to Washington and get all the sh*t out. Let's give Bush a swirley!!

:rockin: :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> because I'm not supporting Bush and his narrowminded clique doesn't mean I'm a "communist bastard"!


same here, not that I can vote for "the other guy" but I don't support Bush.
He thinks he is in charge of the whole world, but if their ever was a vote for a world leader, he would need to corrupt more people than he did in Florida to stand a chance.
and most of the people who share my anti-Bush view are not communists!
They are just regular dudes who don't like dangerous, power-hungry maniacs who want to start a major war or two just to get his face in the paper and prove to the world that he has no dick.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> He thinks he is in charge of the whole world, but if their ever was a vote for a world leader, he would need to corrupt more people than he did in Florida to stand a chance.


Ouch, that's low


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"He thinks he is in charge of the whole world, but if their ever was a vote for a world leader, he would need to corrupt more people than he did in Florida to stand a chance."

Umm Innes, those were senile old people that didn't know how to punch a card LOL







Even after that election they devised a simplier method and they didn't get it. Must be a Florida trait? :rasp:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why don't you people just give Florida to Cuba: get rid of senile, old people, and of the immigration problem so many are complaining about








:laughlong:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Why that would be too undemocratic. You know it takes a village to raise child! :







:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I thought his speech was awesome and I heard exactly what I wanted to hear. All you commie bastards on this site can eat it. your just mad this man has both houses of the Congress behind him and there is nothing you liberals can do about it.


Xenon you got to be kidding me right?! How could you have heard anything he was saying with all that clapping?! In an hour they clapped 77 times. Each time seeming longer and longer. Before he could even get out a sentence they were already clapping. I dont think they even really knew what they were clapping about. Then again thats just my opinion.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There was excessive clapping....i have to agree with you on this one


----------

